# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: Into investing in rental property?

## Suzu

I have no interest in the subject property aside from a desperate desire for the current owner/occupant to be gone. They are the most hateful people I have ever encountered and I would do just about anything to be rid of them permanently. It just so happens they are trying to sell the house -- and not having much luck, apparently -- so maybe I can facilitate a change!

This is a single-family detached home, in reasonably good shape for its age. It's been remodeled inside and out. It can probably be had for less than the asking price. No realtor is involved, it's a FSBO. The rent would cover the PITI with a bit left for a positive cash flow.

Rentals are pretty scarce in this area, so it would not be a problem to keep it rented. I would be glad to help keep it occupied with good tenants and finding the right person or people to do any necessary maintenance that may come up, and I would do all this for less than you would pay a professional property manager. We can dicker on it if you're interested.

Send me a PM with any questions. I'd rather not give this any needless publicity. Thanks.

----------


## timosman

Not a good time to buy real estate unless you can do it with zero down and factor in a strategic default when market crashes. Wait at least 12 months.

----------


## angelatc

> Not a good time to buy real estate unless you can do it with zero down and factor in a strategic default when market crashes. Wait at least 12 months.


Eh, maybe.  But interest rates are still super low.  I wouldn't get in to flip, but long term investing I would.

----------

